

Apparchy - Connect apps that support the Twitter API to your App.net account - FredericJ
https://apparchy.net/

======
rcknight
Interesting, I was wondering how long it would take for this kind of proxy to
pop up.

I don't appear to be able to remove my app.net account once I have added it,
just get the following error:

Cannot GET /remove/2338

~~~
stevestreza
Just added the endpoint needed for that.

------
comex
In lieu of signing up, how does this work - how do you convince Twitter for
iOS to use a proxy?

~~~
stevestreza
There's a button on the add account screen that takes you to an advanced form
with an "API Root" field. You can set this to whatever you like.

